# Headlight Coding Help



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Since replacing my factory Bi-Xenon Adaptive (AFS) headlights (8J0941004J & 8J0941003J) with Bi-Xenon Adaptive (AFS) LED DRL headlights (8J0941003AN & 8J0941004AA) I am getting a 'Bulb' error shortly after turning on the ignition, which usually clears after about 10mins of driving. I didn't get the error at all until about a couple of days after fitting them though. On various days it either complains about my front right turn light, front left turn light or my front left parking light. As far as I can tell, all my lights are working and an I don't have any missing bulbs. Am I right that I should have one indicator bulb in each headlight and one xenon bulb for dipped and main beam? Other than that it's just the LED strip right? All seems to actually work fine. Dipped and mains as well as indicators and DRLs, so I'm not sure why I'm experiencing the error on startup. Anyone?

The coding I did was simply to check the box for Bi-Xenon with Shutters in the long coding, and then select byte 21 bit 0-2 Bi-Xenon LED DRL headlights:
View attachment PastedGraphic-3.tiff


I'm not sure about DRL dimming so I left this as it seems non-critical:
View attachment PastedGraphic-1.tiff


Despite this I'm now seeing the following errors:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 H HW: 8P0 907 279 H
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1802 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000006960491
Coding: F3061E8280141C0003180000180000000008EE075A260802
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 42935C03848F241249F40CD-8017

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J2 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU354 H08 0060 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 A Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0090 
Coding: 00149804
Shop #: WSC 01236

2 Faults Found:
01493 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Left (M5) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 12
Reset counter: 124
Mileage: 155369 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.01.07
Time: 15:21:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.95 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01497 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Right (M7) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01111100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 124
Mileage: 155369 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.01.07
Time: 15:21:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.00 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Start by clearing all faults and check / test each individual bulb / action in measuring blocks

And set byte 8 to something like 50%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, I'll try this on Thursday when I have a day off. How do I set it to 50%? Is that in the binary field by simply entering a binary value for 50? And this just keeps the DRLs on 100% and only dims to 50% when indicating?

Also, another point worth mentioning - I noticed some time after fitting the lights that my indicator stalk is misbehaving. It ticks in double time for about 8 ticks when first used before settling to normal speed ticks immediately after. Not sure if this is a coincidence and just a symptom of an indicator stalk on the way out though.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That fault is related mate 
Your indicators flashing fast is the system not recognising enough current to Each bulb

As if you've got a bulb gone

You need to double check all your bulbs are working, especially when it's flashing fast, see if the actual bulb is flashing fast too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You don't change the binary, you change the percentage value, in your case 3% 
Once that's change it will change the binary value for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

OK, cool, I'll look into it and report back.

How weird that I'm getting this bulb error even though I tested the indicators and, visually, they were all working fine. I guess it _could _either be a bulb that's about to die, or it's a dodgy headlight with a bad connection. This morning the error came up as usual when I started up, but had cleared within a minute. Hmm..

Thanks for the advice


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> That fault is related mate
> Your indicators flashing fast is the system not recognising enough current to Each bulb
> 
> As if you've got a bulb gone
> ...


OK, still troubleshooting this and completely drawing a blank. So, all my bulbs and indicators seem to operate absolutely as they should, but nonetheless I get a bulb error on the DIS as soon as the passenger airbag warning appears. My indicator stalk flashes in double time briefly, but as far as I can tell my actually indicator bulbs themselves flash normally.

I've tried to get readings with VCDS a couple of time, and each time I get the same results. Ironically yesterday for the first time I didn't get any bulb errors for the first time and thought it had fixed itself, however it was back the next time I started up. Here's the reading:

0% when off, 86 or 87% when on:


















As far as I can tell my coding is correct, but who knows. There's a couple of settings to do with indicators that I haven't altered:


















Each replacement headlight was bought from different sellers at different times and are different part numbers. It would be a huge coincidence if they were both at fault, but not impossible. Each came with bulbs pre-installed. It seems like all my lights are working as intended but that something isn't reading the signal from them properly. If that's the case where might the fault lie? Here's the latest log I took straight after clearing all the faults:

Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 H HW: 8P0 907 279 H
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1802 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000006960491
Coding: EB061E8280141C0009180000180000000008EE075A260802
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 42935DF3848F241249F40CD-8017

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J2 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU354 H08 0060 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 A Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0090 
Coding: 00149804
Shop #: WSC 01236

2 Faults Found:
01493 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Left (M5) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 155963 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.02.08
Time: 19:26:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.35 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

01497 - Bulb for Blinkers; Front Right (M7) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 203
Mileage: 155963 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2017.02.08
Time: 19:26:00

Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 12.35 V
OFF
 ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Have you tried removing cold diag

Byte 2 bit 2 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

ReTTro fit said:


> Have you tried removing cold diag


No, I haven't. I didn't know what that was. But I'll give that a go and see.

One thing I do recall is that when I fitted one of the headlight connectors it created a little spark. I guess that's normal and fairly harmless, but it did occur to me that it might have shorted something out. Anyway, I'll try the coding first, thanks.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Shouldn't of been any spark if the ignition was off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah, ignition was off and key in my pocket, but when I plugged the new light in one of them sort of sparked as I fumbled with the plugs. Hopefully all good because all the lights work physically. I'll take another stab at vcds.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Did you code the lights before you swapped them over ???

As now the indicators are in a different location

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

No, I did the coding after physically swapping out the lights are starting the ignition. I just checked the box for Scandinavian Mode and also 'Bi-Xenon with Shutters installed', and then changed byte 21 to 'Bi-Xenon LED DRL headlights'. Nothing else. The first day of driving it was completely clear, but straight afterwards I'm getting the bulb errors.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Should of coded before plugging in the new lights as the indicators now where once your drls I assume etc

The pin swap is done by the coding etc so you've plugged the new lights in on the old pins if ya get me

I'd put new indicator bulbs in and test

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Hmm, Ok, it might take some experimentation. I would have thought clearing the errors after coding would have been sufficient for getting back to a blank canvass. But I've got another set of these lights I can drop in to test with. And I've still got my original Bi Xenons too, so can try to troubleshoot.

The damn things work fine in every way, that's what's so frustrating.

BTW, should the indicators be reading only 87%? I noticed when I put the hazards on that got to 100%, if I recall correctly..


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Trying your old lights won't really help as there in different locations and coded different

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the tip about Cold Lamp Diagnostics. I've deactivated that now and it clears the bulb error on the DIS at startup. There only seems to be a global Cold Lamp Diagnostic on my car though, many other models seem to have control over each set of bulbs, so they could potentially deactivate the indicators only, for example.

However this doesn't address the installation issue in general, it just masks it and keeps it off the DIS. I'm fairly happy with it as it is now since it all seems to be fine anyway, but I still wonder what's going on and if I can fix it. I might start by replacing both indicator bulbs for the hell of it. The other thing I'm wondering is if my MY07 central electrics unit is compatible with the newer lights. It seems to be able to actually control everything (leveling, AFS, bulbs, Auto mode), so who knows. Worth swapping out?

The other thing that had me slightly concerned was the switching off Cold Lamp Diagnostics would disable the ability to know if a bulb actually did ever go defective. However this explanation seems to put that to rest:


> Disabling cold diagnostics has little to do with the bulb out warning. In most cases, turning it off will only delay the inevitable bulb out warning. Cold diagnostics is just as it sounds - when the lighting system is first engaged (or "cold") the system sends a series of electrical pulses through to test every bulb in the circuit. (I understand these pulses to be of higher voltage than operating voltage..) If the system does not see the proper voltage/current on the circuit when these pulses are sent through, it immediately trips a bulb out warning. The system is always monitoring the bulb circuit for voltage and current draw. If it doesn't see the proper draw, then it trips the bulb out warning.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Your central electrics module is compatible else it wouldn't be a coding option and they wouldn't be working

Although you could of spiked it with the spark you suggested when plugging in before the coding was done

But I'd start by changing the bulbs

Yes later modules allow individual cold diagnostic to each light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool, thanks for your help. You're a legend!

I think I'll quit tinkering for now as there's no point if it's all working. I guess I'll come back to it if it ever starts misbehaving for some reason. I had a quick look and found a Control Module in case I want to change it. Hopefully quick plug n play:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-TTS-TTRS-8J-Mk2-Onboard-Control-Module-8P0907279N

My one's 8P0907279H, so I guess any revision, H or above, will be fine.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yours is H which is "HIGH" module but only 24 byte

The one in your link is also a "HIGH" but is 30 byte

Just a few more options

8P0-907-279: 17 byte (base) 
8P0-907-279-A: 17 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-B: 21 bytes (base) 
8P0-907-279-C: 21 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-D: 17 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-E: 23 byte (base) 
8P0-907-279-F: 23 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-H: 24 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-J: 30 bytes (base) 
8P0-907-279-K: 30 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-L: 30 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-M: 30 bytes (base) 
8P0-907-279-N: 30 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-P: 30 Byte (Highend) 
8P0-907-279-Q: 30 Byte (Highend)

Yes it's plug & play, after you've copied your coding from your existing module over to the new

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Are there any limitations when fitting a lower version, like 8P0-907-279-A? Fewer settings I'm able to configure or something?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The "A" wouldn't allow xenons with led drl / afs / fog lights / footwell lights etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

sorry for the off topic but would changing the coding to Bixenon with LED DRL work for the original Bixenon headlights after swapping the bulbs for LED ones (DRL and side light)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

No need for any coding at all. You just need to fit the correct LED bulb with load resistor.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Also the drl is in a different location on a different pin so changing the coding would cause issues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

in another thread someone said that he tried 2 pairs of leds and both gave errors but coding to bixenon with led drls made it fine in both cases, that's the reason I'm asking.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Firstly the drl in your headlight is in a different location to ones with the led drls

Secondly the led drls require TWO voltage feeds to work

If coded for led drls they must of got bulb warning errors as one feed would not be present

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

